#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  ليلة عشق العضوة المثالية في موقع أبناء مصر لهذا الشهر فلنبارك لها جميعا

## ابن البلد

[frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 


ليـلة عشـــق


ليـلة عشـــق


ليـلة عشـــق 

بمنحها لقب العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر 


تكريما لها ولجهودها المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر[/frame]

----------


## osha

لحقت اول واحدة 
مبرووووووووووووووووووووك علينا وجودك معانا

----------


## اشرف المملوك

> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> ليـلة عشـــق
> 
> 
> ليـلة عشـــق
> 
> ...



*
الأخت الكريمة/ليلة عشق
   ألف ألف مليون مبروووووووووووووك
      تستحقيها عن جدارة والله
 ومن تكريم الى تكريم دايما يارب
 وكل عام وحضريتك والأسرة الكريمة
 وأمة الأسلام بكل خير
مع قبول وافر التحية والأحترام*

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 70"]

الف الف مبروك حبيبة قلبي علي العضو المتميز

بجد ليلة عشق انت تستحقي الكثير لأن مجهودك و نشاطك 

لا يخفي علي أحد ما شاء الله عليك و ربنا يقويك و في تقدم مستمر

دمتِ بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
الف الف مبروك
تستحقيها عن جدارة
نهنيء انفسنا بكي
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## قلب مصر

ليلة عشق الرائعة

صديقتى الحبيبة

الف الف مبروك انا سعيدة جدا فأنت فعلا تستحقين هذا اللقب عن جدارة

واللقب زاد تألق بك فأنت متميزة فى كل شيئ

الف الف مبروك

----------


## اسكندرانى

الاخت الرقيقه 
والهمسه الدافئة 
ليله عشق 
الف الف الف 
مبروك على اللقب 
وان كنت ارى 
ان اللقب نفسه 
قد شرف بانتسابه لك 
وزادت قيمته بك 
الف تحيه لك 
ونسعد كلنا بك 
الف مبروك

----------


## زهــــراء

مبرووووووووووووووووووك ياليلة عشق ..
تستاهلي كل خير والله ..
الى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله وربنا يوفقك .
دمتي في امان الله ..

----------


## conductor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

الأخت الفاضلة

ليلة عشق

ألف مبروك على هذا التكريم وهذا اللقب الجدير بك تماماً

وهذا ليس بغريب عليكي يا أختي الفاضلة

فإنتي تستحقين كل الخير والتقدير على روحك الطيبة وعطاءك الدائم للمنتدى

بارك الله فيكي

وإلى الأمام دائماً

----------


## حنـــــان

العزيزة جدا ليلة عشق
مبروك على الوسام... أتمنى لك التوفيق دائما باذن الله  ::h::

----------


## jemmy

[frame="10 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

     الاخت الفاضله 

 ليله عشـــــــق




الف مبروك وانه حقا لشرف كبير ان يكون بمنتدانا الموقر 

           هذه الجوهره الثمينه  والؤلؤه المتالقه دائما

                  فدعينى ارفع القبعه اجلالا لكى ولجهودك الكبيره

         وان كنت ارى انكى تستحقين هذا اللقب ليس لهذا الشهر فقط

                    وانما لطول العام والاعوام القادمه  

                          الى الامام دائما 




مع خالص تقديري وامنياتى بالنجاح[/frame]

----------


## horse

جميل أوي لما كل عضو في المنتدي ياخد حقه ...
وجميل أوي لما نلتفت لأعضائنا المميزين عشان نوفيهم جزء من قدرهم بالشكر والتقدير ...
وجميل أوي إننا نقدر نقول للأستاذة ليلة عشق متشكرين ياستي علي كل اللي انتي عملتيه في المنتدي ...
ورغم إن التكريم ده مش كفايه خالص ....ورغم إن التكريم ناشف جدا ما فيهوش أي أكل أو شرب أو أي حاجة :1:   ...
لكن فعلا بنقولك ألف شكر ليلة عشق ...وألف مبروك علي التكريم ...
وكل سنة وانت طيبة ...
وتقبلي تحياتي ....
محمد

----------


## raspberry

ألف مبروك أختى الفاضلة ((ليلة عشق)) لقب العضوة المثاليه
.. وعلى فكره فيه أغنيه لحنان ماضى اسمها ((ليلة عشق))  وهى من اروع أغانيها 
مع خالص أمنياتى لكى بمزيد من التألق والنجاح فى العام الجديد ان شاء الله

----------


## سابرينا

*الجميلة ليلة عشق 
همسة المنتدى الدافئة
ماذا يقال بعد كل ما قال
لا املك الا ان اقول 1000 مليون مبروك 
وكلمة شكرا لك عن كل المجهود التى تبذليه*

----------


## sayedattia

[poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,8,red" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
الي أبنتي الغاليه / ليلـــة عشــــق

الأصالة واللطافة والحنان =والكياسة واللباقة والإيمان
دول زهورك الجميله = في عيونك مرسومين
وف حياتك عشتي بيهم = درع واقي وسيف امين
ومسحتي دموع لطفله = والعرق من فوق جبين
وشاركتي بكل همة =في القاعات في كل حين
واشتركتي في مسابقه=ورسمت الفرح في كل العنين
ووسامك علي صدرك =حب كل المخلصين
والتهاني مش كفاية =تستحقي كتير كتير[/poem]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف مليون مبروك علينا وجودك معانا 
ومبروك عليكى الوسام لكى فائق التقدير والاحترام والمحبه

----------


## nour2005

اختي الرقيقة 

ليلة عشق والهمسة الدافئة

الف مبروك على اللقب 

الذي تستحقينه بجدارة 

والف مبروك علينا وجودك 

الجميل في المنتدى ونحن 

نهنىء انفسنا بك .

الى مزيد من التقدم اختي الحبيبة

والتالق والنجاح دائما 

تحيتي مع خالص الود .

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="8 80"]يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
> أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت العزيزة الغالية علينا جميعا 
> 
> 
> ليـلة عشـــق
> 
> 
> ليـلة عشـــق
> 
> ...



*الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد 

أخواتي وإخواني أعضاء منتدانا الراقي الجميل .......
أعترف أن حروفي تعجز عن التعبير عما يدور بداخلي الآن.......
كلما أردت أن أطلق كلماتي كي تنثر علي الورق ما أحس به الآن ......
يخذلني القلم وأعجز عن إيجاد كلمات شكر وتقدير لهذا الصرح العظيم منتدانا الجميل .....
وجدت هنا طريق وممر عظيم لأخوة صادقة واحترام ومودة وصدق بين جميع الأعضاء التي أتشرف وأسعد وأفخر بانضمامي إليهم ......
وجدت عطاء بلا حدود من أحاسيس جميلة وقلوب حنونة جياشة العاطفة متربعة علي عرش الأخوة والحب والعطاء والإبداع ......
وجدت قلوب رائعة بهمساتها النابضة تعرف الحب في الله وتقدره وتفهمه .......
وجدت حروف تتلألأ في عقد التميز والروعة والجمال بإبداعاتكم الراقية....
إلي هنا انكسر قلمي أمام مشاعركم الرقيقة وقلوبكم المضيئة   .....
لأني مهما عبرت أعجز أن أوفيكم حقكم .....
حقاً أعطيتموني فوق ما أستحق  .....
أشكركم من كل قلبي فوجودي بينكم هو أجمل وسام يزين صدري ........
لكم مني جميعا كل الود والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> لحقت اول واحدة 
> مبرووووووووووووووووووووك علينا وجودك معانا



*الأخت الغالية osha

اشكرك أيتها الرائعة علي وجودي أنا بينكم ......
وهو الذي يجعلني اشعر دوما بالتميز والفخر....
كوني وجدت منكِ أخت غالية وصديقة عزيزة ......
بارك الله فيك غاليتي وحفظك وحفظ لكِ أسرتك وأنعم عليكِ بالسعادة والهناء .......
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ........

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *
> الأخت الكريمة/ليلة عشق
>    ألف ألف مليون مبروووووووووووووك
>       تستحقيها عن جدارة والله
>  ومن تكريم الى تكريم دايما يارب
>  وكل عام وحضريتك والأسرة الكريمة
>  وأمة الأسلام بكل خير
> مع قبول وافر التحية والأحترام*


*الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ أشرف المملوك 

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ....
فوجودك هنا اليوم وكلماتك الراقية في حقي هو شرف لي ......
كل عام وحضرتك بخير .......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="3 70"]
> 
> الف الف مبروك حبيبة قلبي علي العضو المتميز
> 
> بجد ليلة عشق انت تستحقي الكثير لأن مجهودك و نشاطك 
> 
> لا يخفي علي أحد ما شاء الله عليك و ربنا يقويك و في تقدم مستمر
> 
> دمتِ بكل خير
> ...



*الأخت الغالية boukybouky

سلمتِ غاليتي لي فأنتي دوما المميزة بقلبك الشفاف النقي ......
وصداقتك الرائعة التي تدل علي أصلك الطيب وأخلاقك الكريمة .....
دمتِ لي أخت صادقة الأخوة ولا حرمني الله أختاً حبيبة مثلك ......
لكِ مني خالص حبي وودي وتقديري ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## a_leader

[frame="2 80"]*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة* *ليلة عشق*
*تستحقينها عن جدارة و استحقاق
الف الف مبروك*[/frame]

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

[frame="7 80"]اختى العزيزة/ ليلة عشق
الف الف مبروك على اللقب والاجمل منه هو احساسنا فعلا بمجهودك المتميز والى شرفت وحسيت بيه معاكم فى لجنة الاوسكار
تحياتى ليكى وبتمنالك المزيد من التقدم والرقى ان شاء الله
وكل سنه وانتى وكل اعضاء المنتدى والامة الاسلامية بخير وسلام

[/frame]

----------


## أنفـــــال

الغالية ليلة عشق .. 
سعدت جدا جدا بتتويجك .. مميزة ومثالية و رائعة أيضاً  :: 
دمتِ رائعة .. !
خالص تقديري ..
 :f2: 
أنفال

----------


## ميمو المصرى

ألف مبروك يا ليلة عشق
بجد ألف ألف مبروك يا غالية
ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب

فى رعاية الله

----------


## ^حامل المسك^

[ 

 العضـوة المثاليـــــــــــــــــــــة 



الأخت الغالية

 ليلة عشق 

 :M (10):   :M (6):   :M (10):   :M (6):  





الف مليووووووووووووووووون  مبروك 
اختى الفاضله
ودعواتى بمزيد من التقدم والرقى 
وكل عام وانتى بخير
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## دعاء الكروان

الف مبرووووووووووووك ياليلة عشق
أنت تستحقى الجائزة .... لقد قرات لكى اكثر من موضوووووووووع وعجبنى جداً سواء الموضوع او تناولك له ..... مبروووووووووووووك وعقبال كل مرة

----------


## عـزالديـن

أختنا الفاضلة ليلة عشـق

ألف مبروك على التكريم الذى تستحقينه 

من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله

 :f2:

----------


## لميس الامام

[frame="2 80"]*الى الغالية جدا ليلة عشق 

وكيف لا ؟؟؟....
‘نها ليلة عشق..
انها الرائعة ..
انها الفواحة ..
انها فراشة المنتدى
 التي لا تألو جهدا بالمرور هنا وهناك
 لترسم البهجة على شفاه الكتاب 
صغيرهم وكبيرهم..بنبل اخلاقها ورقة مشاعرها ..واناقة حرفها..

ليلة عشق   

اسمحيلي ان ارسم لك هذه التهنئة
 بحروف من ورود يشع من خلالها عبق الاماني والامتنان الشديدين
 لكل ما بذلته وتبذلينه فوق صفحات المنتدى غاليتي ..   

الف الف الف مبروك ومن وسام المثالية
 الى وسام اعلى وارفع... 
 

 

اختك لميس الامام*

دمت بكل الود [/frame]

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> الف الف مبروك
> تستحقيها عن جدارة
> نهنيء انفسنا بكي
> دمتي بالف خير*


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

بارك الله فيك أستاذي القدير .....
وبالتبعية أهنيء نفسي بوجودي بينكم ....
بروح الأخوة الصادقة والاحترام المتبادل في ظل منتدانا الغالي ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلة عشق الرائعة
> 
> صديقتى الحبيبة
> 
> الف الف مبروك انا سعيدة جدا فأنت فعلا تستحقين هذا اللقب عن جدارة
> 
> واللقب زاد تألق بك فأنت متميزة فى كل شيئ
> 
> الف الف مبروك



*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر النابض 

مهما تكلمت وكتبت من عبارات وكلماتك لن أوفيكِ حقك صديقتي الغالية ......
حفظك الله وحفظ قلبك الذي يحمل كل الحنان ليبقي ملاذاً للحب والأخوة الصادقة .....
بارك الله فيكِ حبيبتي ......
ودمتِ لي أخت صادقة الأخوة ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

حبيبتى الغالية  ::h::   ::h::  
الف الف مبروك وبجد انتى تستحقى كل خير وربنا يوفقك 
دعاء

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت الرقيقه 
> والهمسه الدافئة 
> ليله عشق 
> الف الف الف 
> مبروك على اللقب 
> وان كنت ارى 
> ان اللقب نفسه 
> قد شرف بانتسابه لك 
> وزادت قيمته بك 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل اسكندراني 

أشكرك ايها الراقي علي كلماتك الجميلة في شخصي المتواضع .....
صدقني اتوه خجلا من كلماتك ولا اجد ما ارد عليك به سوى.....
دمت لي اخا صادق الاخوة وأستاذ قدير أكن له كل احترام .......
بارك الله فيك أستاذي الفاضل ........
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> مبرووووووووووووووووووك ياليلة عشق ..
> تستاهلي كل خير والله ..
> الى مزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله وربنا يوفقك .
> دمتي في امان الله ..


*
الأخت الرقيقة zahraa 

بارك الله فيكِ عزيزتي ......
أشكرك من كل قلبي على وجودك وتهنئتك العذبة ودعائك الكريم ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة
> 
> ليلة عشق
> 
> ألف مبروك على هذا التكريم وهذا اللقب الجدير بك تماماً
> 
> وهذا ليس بغريب عليكي يا أختي الفاضلة
> ...


*
أخي الفاضل الأستاذ القدير  conductor

بارك الله فيك أخي وأستاذي القدير ......
فتواجدك معي دائما وتشجيعك لي اشراقة استمد منها اعذب الألحان ......
دمت لي اخي بمشاعرك الحانيه التي تغمرني وكلماتك الصادقة التي تعطرني.....
اشكرك على كل هبة ريح منك تجاهي .....
فلا حرمني الله مرورك العذب وكلماتك النابعه من القلب......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

الاخت الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
الف مبروك علي وسام المثالية و علي التكريم
سدد الله خطاكي دائما و وفقك للمزيد من النجاح
دمتي بخير و دام نجاحك دائما

----------


## زمن العجائب

[frame="6 80"]الاخت الفاضله 

  ليــله عشــــــــــق




          الف الف الف مبروك  

  اننى اليوم سعيد جدا بهذا اللقب الذي اضيف الى القابك السابقه

              وانه حقا لايصح الا الصحيح 

فان بحثنا عن التميذ فسوف نجد  

       ليله عشق 
وان بحثنا عن الجديد  فسوف نجد ايضا 

     ليله عشق 

 وان بحثنا عن الاخويه والنبض الصادق والعاطفه الجياشه فسوف نجد ايضا


  ليله عشق  
   وان بحثنا عن الانسانيه  والعفويه  فلن نجد سوى  


 ليله عشق 
        خالص امنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق 

[/frame]

----------


## عصام كابو

*الاخت الكريمة... ليلة عشق

الف الف مبروك*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*1000 مبروك يا ليلة عشق*
 ::

----------


## rony_ruby

الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 

انا اتاخرت

بس والله لم اكن اعلم 

مبرووووووووووووك مرة اخرى

----------


## saladino

*      
   


اختى الكريمة / ليــلة عشق

الف الف مبرووووك على اللقب الجميل لعضوة مجتهدة وتستحق فعلا هذا اللقب

بالتوفيق والتقدم الدائم

  *

----------


## ليلة عشق

> العزيزة جدا ليلة عشق
> مبروك على الوسام... أتمنى لك التوفيق دائما باذن الله


*
الأخت الغالية حنان 

كل الشكر لتواجد عطرك العبق عزيزتي .....
فلم أجد أين ألوذ من زخاته العطرة .....
بارك الله فيكِ غاليتي ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="10 80"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
>      الاخت الفاضله 
> 
>  ليله عشـــــــق
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل jemmy

تواجدك أخي الكريم كالنسيم الهادئ الذي يتسلل إلى القلب ..
أجد نفسي في ورطة كبيرة خوفاً أن أقصر في شكري لك ......
كلماتك الرقيقة الجميلة تدل على كرم أخلاق يفوق الحدود.....
أشكرك من كل قلبي على مرورك العذب وإطلالتك الرائعة ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> جميل أوي لما كل عضو في المنتدي ياخد حقه ...
> وجميل أوي لما نلتفت لأعضائنا المميزين عشان نوفيهم جزء من قدرهم بالشكر والتقدير ...
> وجميل أوي إننا نقدر نقول للأستاذة ليلة عشق متشكرين ياستي علي كل اللي انتي عملتيه في المنتدي ...
> ورغم إن التكريم ده مش كفايه خالص ....ورغم إن التكريم ناشف جدا ما فيهوش أي أكل أو شرب أو أي حاجة  ...
> لكن فعلا بنقولك ألف شكر ليلة عشق ...وألف مبروك علي التكريم ...
> وكل سنة وانت طيبة ...
> وتقبلي تحياتي ....
> محمد


*الأخ الفاضل horse

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم .......
عاجزة أنا عن الرد أمام أحساسك الرائع من أخ فاضل اجله واحترمه واكن له كل تقدير ......
أسعدك الله وحفظك من كل شر .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ألف مبروك أختى الفاضلة ((ليلة عشق)) لقب العضوة المثاليه
> .. وعلى فكره فيه أغنيه لحنان ماضى اسمها ((ليلة عشق))  وهى من اروع أغانيها 
> مع خالص أمنياتى لكى بمزيد من التألق والنجاح فى العام الجديد ان شاء الله


*الأخ الفاضل raspberry

الشكر لك أخي الكريم علي تهنئتك الجميلة .....
كل عام وأنت بخير ......
أنا أيضا من عشاق صوت الفنانة حنان ماضي لما له من نقاء وقوة واحساس جميل .....
أسعدك الله أخي الفاضل وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الجميلة ليلة عشق 
> همسة المنتدى الدافئة
> ماذا يقال بعد كل ما قال
> لا املك الا ان اقول 1000 مليون مبروك 
> وكلمة شكرا لك عن كل المجهود التى تبذليه*


*الأخت الغالية سابرينا 

اشكرك ايتها الرائعة علي جميل حضورك ......
ولا أملك أيضا سوي أن اقول لك أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ .......
أسرتيني غاليتي بمرورك الكريم وتهنئتك الساحرة ......
لكِ خالص ودي وحبي وتقديري ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [poem font="Simplified Arabic,6,orange,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/images/toolbox/backgrounds/21.gif" border="double,8,red" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> الي أبنتي الغاليه / ليلـــة عشــــق
> 
> الأصالة واللطافة والحنان =والكياسة واللباقة والإيمان
> دول زهورك الجميله = في عيونك مرسومين
> وف حياتك عشتي بيهم = درع واقي وسيف امين
> ومسحتي دموع لطفله = والعرق من فوق جبين
> وشاركتي بكل همة =في القاعات في كل حين
> واشتركتي في مسابقه=ورسمت الفرح في كل العنين
> ...


*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ الفاضل سيد عطيه 

لم أجد وصفا للشعور الذي انتابني حين قرأت كلماتك هنا.....
فمهما كتبت وعبرت سأظل دوما مقصرة أمام إحساسك الدافيء وشعورك النابع من قلبك والدي الحنون ....
دمت لي والدي الغالي وأسعدك الله كما أسعدتني وشرفتي بكلماتك الرائعة ....
عفوية إحساسك وطهر مشاعرك المحها وأحسها دائماً من جمال كلماتك وثنايا حروفك ......
حفظك الله وصانك والدي الغالي من كل شر ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## سيد حسن

*شَهَادَةُ الْقَوْمِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ
الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
السلام عليكم
مبروك هذا اللقب الجميل، رغم انى لم اتشرف بقراءة موضوعاتك الا ان شهادة الزملاء الاعزاء تكفي للترجيح ، مبروك مرة ثانية والسلام عليكم
*

----------


## mohamed95

ألف مبروك للأخت ليلة عشق على لقب
العضوه المثاليه لهذا الشهر وعقبال الشهور
والأعوام القادمه وللأمام دائما
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف مليون مبروك علينا وجودك معانا 
> ومبروك عليكى الوسام لكى فائق التقدير والاحترام والمحبه


*الأخ الفاضل zizo_ya_zizo

الشكر لك أخي الفاضل علي مرورك الكريم وتهنئتك الرقيقة .......
مرورك نثر أكاليل من الزهور هنا بأخوتك الصادقة .........
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اختي الرقيقة 
> 
> ليلة عشق والهمسة الدافئة
> 
> الف مبروك على اللقب 
> 
> الذي تستحقينه بجدارة 
> 
> والف مبروك علينا وجودك 
> ...


*الأخت الغالية نور

كل الشكر علي تهنئتك الرقيقة من أخت غالية رقيقة أكن لها كل الحب والتقدير ......
تسعديني دائما من فرط رقتك وسمو مشاعرك الراقية ......
أسعدك الله غاليتي وبارك فيكِ .....
دمتِ لي ودامت لنا محبتنا الصادقة .......
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="2 80"]*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الف مبروك اختنا الكريمة* *ليلة عشق*
> *تستحقينها عن جدارة و استحقاق
> الف الف مبروك*[/frame]


*الأستاذ الفاضل a_leader

الشكر لك علي تهنئتك الراقية وشعورك الجميل ......
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="7 80"]اختى العزيزة/ ليلة عشق
> الف الف مبروك على اللقب والاجمل منه هو احساسنا فعلا بمجهودك المتميز والى شرفت وحسيت بيه معاكم فى لجنة الاوسكار
> تحياتى ليكى وبتمنالك المزيد من التقدم والرقى ان شاء الله
> وكل سنه وانتى وكل اعضاء المنتدى والامة الاسلامية بخير وسلام
> 
> [/frame]


*الأخت الغالية همس المشاعر 

أشكرك من كل قلبي على جميل تواجدك عزيزتي .....
فأنا التي تشرفت بأخت مثلك برقة مشاعرك وسمو أخلاقك ......
أسعدك الله غاليتي وبارك فيكي .......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الغالية ليلة عشق .. 
> سعدت جدا جدا بتتويجك .. مميزة ومثالية و رائعة أيضاً 
> دمتِ رائعة .. !
> خالص تقديري ..
> 
> أنفال


*الأخت الغالية أنفال 

لكم أسرتيني غاليتي بتهنئتك الجميلة وكلماتك الرقيقة ......
تواجدك عطر المكان ونثر عبير الأزهار هنا.......
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ وحفظك من كل شر....
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ألف مبروك يا ليلة عشق
> بجد ألف ألف مبروك يا غالية
> ربنا يوفقك دايما يارب
> 
> فى رعاية الله



*الأخ الفاضل ميمو المصري 

كل الشكر علي تهنئتك الرقيقة من أخ غالي أكن له كل الاحترام والتقدير ......
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ووفقك لكل الخير أخي الكريم .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [ 
> 
>  العضـوة المثاليـــــــــــــــــــــة 
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الغالية
> 
>  ليلة عشق 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل حامل المسك 

الشكر لك علي تهنئتك الراقية ودعائك الجميل ......
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك أخي الكريم ......
لك خاص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف مبرووووووووووووك ياليلة عشق
> أنت تستحقى الجائزة .... لقد قرات لكى اكثر من موضوووووووووع وعجبنى جداً سواء الموضوع او تناولك له ..... مبروووووووووووووك وعقبال كل مرة


*الأخت الغالية دعاء الكروان 

أسرتيني بكلماتك الجميلة وتواجدك الرائع وردك الجميل ......
أشكرك عزيزتي علي أطرائك الكريم .....
بارك الله فيكِ وحفظك وصانك من كل شر غاليتي  .....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> أختنا الفاضلة ليلة عشـق
> 
> ألف مبروك على التكريم الذى تستحقينه 
> 
> من تميز إلى تميز أكبر إن شاء الله


*الأستاذ الفاضل عز الدين 

الشكر لك أستاذي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="2 80"]*الى الغالية جدا ليلة عشق 
> 
> وكيف لا ؟؟؟....
> ‘نها ليلة عشق..
> انها الرائعة ..
> انها الفواحة ..
> انها فراشة المنتدى
>  التي لا تألو جهدا بالمرور هنا وهناك
>  لترسم البهجة على شفاه الكتاب 
> ...


*ملكة الأحاسيس لميس الامام 

عادة يقف الإنسان عاجز عن الحركة عندما يقرأ هذا الإحساس الرائع والجميل النابع من صميم القلب.......
أجد صعوبة بالغة باختيار الكلمات التي تناسب شعورك ناحيتي عزيزتي....
لأني مهما تكلمت لن أوفيكِ بعض من ما تستحقين .....
وسأظل دوما مقصرة أمام إحساسك وشعورك النابع من قلبك ونفذ إلي قلبي....
أسعدك الله حبيبتي وبارك فيكِ وحفظك من كل شر .....
لك خالص حبي وودي وتقديري ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> حبيبتى الغالية   
> الف الف مبروك وبجد انتى تستحقى كل خير وربنا يوفقك 
> دعاء


*الأخت الغالية دعاء ثابت محمد

أشكرك من كل قلبي على جميل تواجدك ومباركتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله غاليتي وبارك فيكِ .......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
> الف مبروك علي وسام المثالية و علي التكريم
> سدد الله خطاكي دائما و وفقك للمزيد من النجاح
> دمتي بخير و دام نجاحك دائما


*الأخت الغالية انا بنت مصرية 

الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي تهنئتك الجميلة وشعورك الراقي ......
مرورك نثر عبير الأزهار ورائحة العود والعنبر في المكان ......
بارك الله فيكي عزيزتي ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="6 80"]الاخت الفاضله 
> 
>   ليــله عشــــــــــق
> 
> 
> 
> 
>           الف الف الف مبروك  
> 
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل زمن العجائب 

بالله عليك كيف ارد عليك الآن ......
اشكرك ايها الرائع على تشجيعك الجميل دوما ومرورك الجميل .....
الذي يجعلني اشعر دوما بالتميز والفخر......
وجودك هنا اليوم شرف لي بكلماتك الرقيقة الجميلة التي تدل علي سمو أخلاقك .....
أعطيتني فوق ماأستحق ......
بارك الله فيك أخي وأستاذي القدير ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## حسام عمر

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
**الف الف مبروك
تستحقيها عن جدارة
نهنيء انفسنا بكي*

----------


## محمد نديم

الهمسة الرقيقة
والذوق الرفيع
والود  الجميل
الأخت الفاضلة
ليلة عشق
أهنئك من كل قلبي.
تحياتي العاطرة
أخوك
محمد نديم

----------


## عايده العشرى

::  أختى العزيزه ليلة عشق
الف الف مبروك اختيارك وكان لازم طبعا
فالمثاليه تفرض نفسها اينما حللت
قيم واخلاق ومبادىء وعمل وتفانى بروح عاليه واحاسيس صادقه
الف مبرووووك واسفه على تقصيرى واعلم ان قلبك الكبير سيغفر لى
اختك عايده :good:

----------


## summar

معلش جت متأخرة شوية
بس الف مبروك وانتى تستاهلى كل خير
ويارب دايما محبوبة ومتميزة

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الكريمة... ليلة عشق
> 
> الف الف مبروك*


*الأخ الفاضل عصام كابو 

الشكر لك أخي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *1000 مبروك يا ليلة عشق*


*الأخ الفاضل أحمد ناصر 

الشكر لك أستاذي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف الف الف الف الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك 
> 
> انا اتاخرت
> 
> بس والله لم اكن اعلم 
> 
> مبرووووووووووووك مرة اخرى


*الأخت الغالية rony_ruby

لكِ الشكر عزيزتي علي حضورك الكريم وتهنئتك الرقيقة .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ........
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *      
>    
> 
> 
> اختى الكريمة / ليــلة عشق
> 
> الف الف مبرووووك على اللقب الجميل لعضوة مجتهدة وتستحق فعلا هذا اللقب
> 
> بالتوفيق والتقدم الدائم
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل saladino

الشكر لك أخي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *شَهَادَةُ الْقَوْمِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ شُهَدَاءُ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ
> الفاضلة / ليلة عشق
> السلام عليكم
> مبروك هذا اللقب الجميل، رغم انى لم اتشرف بقراءة موضوعاتك الا ان شهادة الزملاء الاعزاء تكفي للترجيح ، مبروك مرة ثانية والسلام عليكم
> *


*الأخ الفاضل ابن الارض 

الشكر لك علي وجودك الكريم وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ألف مبروك للأخت ليلة عشق على لقب
> العضوه المثاليه لهذا الشهر وعقبال الشهور
> والأعوام القادمه وللأمام دائما
> خالص تحياتي وتقديري


*الأخ الفاضل mohamed95

الشكر لك أخي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> **الف الف مبروك
> تستحقيها عن جدارة
> نهنيء انفسنا بكي*


*الأخ الفاضل حسام عمر 

الشكر لك علي وجودك الكريم وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الهمسة الرقيقة
> والذوق الرفيع
> والود  الجميل
> الأخت الفاضلة
> ليلة عشق
> أهنئك من كل قلبي.
> تحياتي العاطرة
> أخوك
> محمد نديم


*الشاعر الرائع الأستاذ محمد نديم 

أشكرك على مرورك العذب وتهنئتك الراقية من شاعر وأخ كريم أكن له كل تقدير واحترام .....
وجودك هنا اليوم شرف لي وتميز لي في حد ذاته ......
بارك الله فيك أخي وأستاذي القدير ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> أختى العزيزه ليلة عشق
> الف الف مبروك اختيارك وكان لازم طبعا
> فالمثاليه تفرض نفسها اينما حللت
> قيم واخلاق ومبادىء وعمل وتفانى بروح عاليه واحاسيس صادقه
> الف مبرووووك واسفه على تقصيرى واعلم ان قلبك الكبير سيغفر لى
> اختك عايده


*الشاعرة الرائعة عايده العشري 

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الغالية .....
أنتِ تعلمين قدرك ومعزتك عندي ياصاحبة الأحساس الراقي والقلم الجميل ......
وجودك غاليتي هنا شرف لي.......
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> معلش جت متأخرة شوية
> بس الف مبروك وانتى تستاهلى كل خير
> ويارب دايما محبوبة ومتميزة


*الأخت الغالية يسرا 

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## زرياب2007

:good:  ربنا يوفقك
ويختاروك في نهاية السنة دي كمان
وتكون العضو المميز عن شهر 12 من كل سنة  :good:

----------


## aliali

ألاخت العزيزه ليلة عشق 
الف مبروك علي أختيارك العضوه المثاليه بالمنتدي 
أتمني لكي المزيد من التقدم و العطاء و أنشاء الله
الي نجاح دائم
أخوكي علي

----------


## (ندى)

*
 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الأخت الكريمة  الطيبة الودودة 
ليلة عشق
أبارك لك هذا التكريم ، و هذا الاحتفاء الجميل الذي تستحقينه بلا جدال
فشكرا لإدارة المنتدى 
وخالص أمنياتي لكِ بمزيد من التألق و الرقي
و أطيب الدعاء بالصحة و العافية 
كل عام و أنتِ بخير 

*

----------


## Amira

أختي الحبيبة المتألقة دائما 

ليلة عشق

ألف الف الف مبروك عليكي التكريم و حصولك علي وسام المثالية 

دمتي دائما أخت غالية علينا جميعا و أمتعك الله دائما و أبدا بنعمة حب الناس لكي 

أنا عارفة اني جاية متأخرة بس أعذريني يا قمر كنت بدور علي بوكيه يليق بهذه المناسبة الجميلة 


أتفضلي يا حبيبتي

----------


## عمرو صالح

[frame="2 80"]اختنا الرقيقة  ليلة عشق 

تستحقي لقب العضوة المثالية وعن جدارة

اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والأزدهار 

ومواصلة حضورك ومشاركاتك الرائعة [/frame]

----------


## loooozaaaa

الف الف مبرررررررررررووووووووووك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ربنا يوفقك
> ويختاروك في نهاية السنة دي كمان
> وتكون العضو المميز عن شهر 12 من كل سنة


*الأخ الفاضل زرياب2007

الشكر لك علي وجودك الكريم وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ألاخت العزيزه ليلة عشق 
> الف مبروك علي أختيارك العضوه المثاليه بالمنتدي 
> أتمني لكي المزيد من التقدم و العطاء و أنشاء الله
> الي نجاح دائم
> أخوكي علي


*الأخ الفاضل aliali

الشكر لك أخي الفاضل علي تهنئتك الكريمة.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك ....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *
>  
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> الأخت الكريمة  الطيبة الودودة 
> ليلة عشق
> أبارك لك هذا التكريم ، و هذا الاحتفاء الجميل الذي تستحقينه بلا جدال
> فشكرا لإدارة المنتدى 
> وخالص أمنياتي لكِ بمزيد من التألق و الرقي
> و أطيب الدعاء بالصحة و العافية 
> ...


*الأخت الغالية ندي 

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## loooozaaaa

عقباااالى يارب

----------


## ليلة عشق

> أختي الحبيبة المتألقة دائما 
> 
> ليلة عشق
> 
> ألف الف الف مبروك عليكي التكريم و حصولك علي وسام المثالية 
> 
> دمتي دائما أخت غالية علينا جميعا و أمتعك الله دائما و أبدا بنعمة حب الناس لكي 
> 
> أنا عارفة اني جاية متأخرة بس أعذريني يا قمر كنت بدور علي بوكيه يليق بهذه المناسبة الجميلة 
> ...


*الأخت الغالية والصديقة العزيزة Amira

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي جميل تواجدك وتهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة ......
و أكاليل الزهور التي أتحفت بها المكان بمرورك الغالي .....
أعطيتني فوق ما استحق من نقاء قلبك الطاهر .....
أشكرك من كل قلبي على جميل تواجدك.....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيكِ ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="2 80"]اختنا الرقيقة  ليلة عشق 
> 
> تستحقي لقب العضوة المثالية وعن جدارة
> 
> اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق والأزدهار 
> 
> ومواصلة حضورك ومشاركاتك الرائعة [/frame]



*الأخ الفاضل عمرو صالح

الشكر لك علي وجودك الكريم وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف الف مبرررررررررررووووووووووك


*الأخت الغالية loooozaaaa

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة  .....
أسعدك الله  وبارك فيكِ ....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*طـَبـِيـعـِي إن إحـنـَّا ف حـَيـَاتـنـَّا
نـِقـَابـِل نـَاس ونـِعـرف خـَلـق
عـُيـُون نـَظـرتـهـَّا تـِسـحـرنـَّا
عـيـُون نـَظــرتـهـَّا تـِحـرَّق حـَرق
طـَريـق نـِمـشـِيـه يـِوَصـَّـلـنـَّا
طـَريـق واسـِع سـَاعـَات يـِضـيـَّق
سـَاعـَات الآهـَّه نـِتـمـَنـَّى
بـَدال مـِنـهـَّا بـِنـسـمـَع لأ
وكـِلـمـَّه نـقـُولـهـَّا بـِلـسـَانـَّا
وغـِيـرهـَّا بـِتـتـسـِجـِن ف الـحـَلـق
بـِنـِرسـِم صـُوره ف خـَيـَالـنـَّا
نـِلـَونـهـَّا يـِبـان الـفـَرق
نـِروح لـِبـعـِيـد تـِقـَربـنـَّا
وتـِجـمـَعـنـَّا مـَشـَاعـِر صـِدق
ونـِبـنـِي جـسـور تـِوَصـَلـنـَّا
نـِكـُون ف الـغـَرب نـِبـقـَّى ف شـَرق
ولـَمـَّا دمـُوعـنـَّا تـِغـلـِبـنـَّا
نـِلاقـِي قـلـُوب لـِحـَالـنـَّا تـرق
كـتـِيـر نـِشـتـَاق لأحـبـَابـنـَّا
ونـجـري لـَمـَّا بـَابـنـَّا يـدق
أمـَلـنـَّا تـِهـِّل يـَاقـَمـرنـَّا
تـِنـَوَّر لـِيـنـَّا لـِيـلـة عـِشـق

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *طـَبـِيـعـِي إن إحـنـَّا ف حـَيـَاتـنـَّا
> نـِقـَابـِل نـَاس ونـِعـرف خـَلـق
> عـُيـُون نـَظـرتـهـَّا تـِسـحـرنـَّا
> عـيـُون نـَظــرتـهـَّا تـِحـرَّق حـَرق
> طـَريـق نـِمـشـِيـه يـِوَصـَّـلـنـَّا
> طـَريـق واسـِع سـَاعـَات يـِضـيـَّق
> سـَاعـَات الآهـَّه نـِتـمـَنـَّى
> بـَدال مـِنـهـَّا بـِنـسـمـَع لأ
> وكـِلـمـَّه نـقـُولـهـَّا بـِلـسـَانـَّا
> ...


*الشاعر المبدع عصام علم الدين 

حاولت أن أضع  هنا كلمات للتعبير عن الشكر لك فلم استطع .......
حارت الكلمات أمام فرط رقتك و سمو مشاعرك وكرمك وطيب أخلاقك .......
ازدان تكريمي بحضورك أخي الكريم شاعرنا المبدع .....
أشكرك من كل قلبي على كلماتك الجميلة فهي أكثر كثيرا مما استحق ......
اعذرني إن قصر القلم في الرد عليك ولا تلم إلا بديع حرفك وكلماتك العطرة .....
دمت لي أخا صادق الأخوة ولا حرمني الله من أخوتك ......
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## mshmsh73

الف الف مبروك ومن تقدم لآخر ان شاء الله

----------


## جوليا

الف الف مبروك على العضو المتميز

انتى تستحقي الكثير لأن مجهودك و نشاطك متميز


اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف الف مبروك ومن تقدم لآخر ان شاء الله


*الأخت الغالية  mshmsh73

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيكِ ....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الف الف مبروك على العضو المتميز
> 
> انتى تستحقي الكثير لأن مجهودك و نشاطك متميز
> 
> 
> اتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق


*الأخت الغالية جوليا 

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## atefhelal

[frame="1 80"]*ألف مبروك وسام المثالية*[/frame]




> *حين يحب الإنسان شيئا حبا شديدا ، فهو دون أن يدرى يلتصق به ويندمج معه ، فيرتفعان معا إلى الأفضل دائما .. وهذا هو معنى العشق عندى .. وأحببت كلمة "العشق" بهذا المعنى وعلى غير المعنى الذى يتغنى به الكثير من المراهقين والمراهقات .. وكرهت كلمة "الهوى" التى تعنى سقوطا من أعلى لأسفل .. فالعشق هو قمة مراحل الحب فى الإخلاص والتضحية وإنكار الذات ، العشق بطولة وهو معركة كبرى ، وحين ينتصر فيها الإنسان فى ليلة من ليالى عشقه للحق وللحقيقة وللخير وللجمال ولكل قيمة إنسانية جميلة .. يمكنه أن يغنى عندئذ مع أم كلثوم واصفا لمرحلة ماقبل الإنتصار : " كنت ولا إمبارح فاكراه ، ولا عندى بكرة أستناه ، ولا حتى يومى عايشاه " ...
> 
> فكرت كثيرا لماذا اختارت همسة المنتدى "ليلة عشق " عنوانا لها ، فوجدت قلمى قد سطر ماسبق من كلمات ...
> 
> وتمنياتى الطيبة لها*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> [frame="1 80"]*ألف مبروك وسام المثالية*[/frame]


*الأستاذ القدير atefhelal

الشكر لك أستاذي الفاضل علي جميل وجودك وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أتحفت المكان بأكاليل من الزهور بمرورك الكريم  .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## نوسة

*[frame="4 80"]الغالية ليلة عشق 

الف مبروك على وسااااااام التميز 

تستحقيها عن جدارة فعلا 

ومن تكريم الى تكريم دايما بأذن الله

وشكرا لكل مجهودك الرائع فى المنتدى 

خالص تحياتى 

[/frame]*

----------


## صفحات العمر

يا بنت عصر الجمال والرقه والاخلاص
قلبك براحه الفضا وسقفه اجمل ماس
خلى الخطاوى غناوى للجى والحاضر
حاضرف حرفك تملى منتهى الاحساس







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

على ما يبدو اننى اتيت متأخرا جدا

ولكن صدقا لا اعلم ان وراء هذه الميداليه موضوع للتكريم 

وهذه هى المرة الاولى التى اشارك فيها فى تكريم العضو المثالى

وان شاء الله لن تكون الاخيره  

وبداية اتقدم بكل الشكر والتقدير الى ادارة المنتدى 

على هذا الاختيار الاكثر من رائع

اما انت يا سيدة الرقى والجمال : ليلة عشق

فحق للميداليه ان تزهو كونها اصبحت من نصيبك ايتها الرائعه

حقق الله كل امنياتك

ومن نجاح الى نجاح ان شاء الله



محمد سعيد

----------


## bOndOk25

مبروووووووووووك
وعقبال ما تخد ى البكالوريا وتخشى الجامعه
قولى يا رب

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *[frame="4 80"]الغالية ليلة عشق 
> 
> الف مبروك على وسااااااام التميز 
> 
> تستحقيها عن جدارة فعلا 
> 
> ومن تكريم الى تكريم دايما بأذن الله
> 
> وشكرا لكل مجهودك الرائع فى المنتدى 
> ...


*الأخت الغالية نوسة
الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> يا بنت عصر الجمال والرقه والاخلاص
> قلبك براحه الفضا وسقفه اجمل ماس
> خلى الخطاوى غناوى للجى والحاضر
> حاضرف حرفك تملى منتهى الاحساس
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
المايسترو محمد سعيد 

حفظك الله وحفظ  قلبك دائما ليبقي ملاذاً للأخوة الصادقة والطهر والنقاء .....
أشكرك ايها الراقي علي كلماتك الجميلة في شخصي المتواضع .....
مهما تكلمت وكتبت من عبارات وكلماتك لن أوفيك حقك ياصاحب القلب الكبير ......
فوجودك هنا اليوم وكلماتك الراقية في حقي هو شرف لي ......
دمت لي أخا صادق الأخوة وأستاذ قدير أكن له كل احترام ولا حرمني الله من أخوتك .......
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> مبروووووووووووك
> وعقبال ما تخد ى البكالوريا وتخشى الجامعه
> قولى يا رب


*الأخ الفاضل bOndOk25

لك الشكر علي تهنئتك الكريمة ومروك البهي ....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أم أحمد

انا شكلي وحش اوي كده ليه
هو الموضوع ده هنا من امتي
معلش بقي يا ليلتي الجميلة علي التاخير

الف الف مبروك يا قمر
مش ليكي للميدالية انها اقترن اسمها بيكي
لانك فعلا تستاهلي كل الخير يا حبيبة قلبي
مبروك عليكي التميز دائما
ودائما متميزة كده يا رب
لك مني خالص مودتي وتقديري

----------


## ايهاب احمد75

التقدير لا يذهب الا لمن يستحقونه وحب الناس لكى اكبر تقدير 
الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> انا شكلي وحش اوي كده ليه
> هو الموضوع ده هنا من امتي
> معلش بقي يا ليلتي الجميلة علي التاخير
> 
> الف الف مبروك يا قمر
> مش ليكي للميدالية انها اقترن اسمها بيكي
> لانك فعلا تستاهلي كل الخير يا حبيبة قلبي
> مبروك عليكي التميز دائما
> ودائما متميزة كده يا رب
> لك مني خالص مودتي وتقديري


*الأخت الغالية أم أحمد 

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الغالية الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
سلمتِ لي دوما بصداقتك المميزة وأخوتك الرائعة  ......
بارك الله فيك غاليتي وحفظك وحفظ لكِ أسرتك وأنعم عليكِ بالسعادة والهناء .......
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ........

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> التقدير لا يذهب الا لمن يستحقونه وحب الناس لكى اكبر تقدير 
> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


*الأخ الفاضل ايهاب احمد 

الشكر لك علي جميل وجودك وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عصفورة الجنة

*استاذة / ليلة عشق 
انا معرفش حد كتير فى المنتدى لانى جديده 
لكن حب الناس اللى انا شيفاه حوالك 
جعلنى انا ايضا احبك 
الف مبروك 
ويارب دايما من نجاح لنجاح 
*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *استاذة / ليلة عشق 
> انا معرفش حد كتير فى المنتدى لانى جديده 
> لكن حب الناس اللى انا شيفاه حوالك 
> جعلنى انا ايضا احبك 
> الف مبروك 
> ويارب دايما من نجاح لنجاح 
> *


*الأخت الغالية عصفورة الجنة 

أحبك الذي أحببتني فية غاليتي ......
اهلا وسهلا بكِ معنا في منتدانا الراقي وان شاء الله سوف تسعدين هنا ......
لما سوف تلاقية من محبة وأخوة صادقة واحترام متبادل من جميع الأخوات ......
الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي جميل وجودك وتهنئتك الراقية الجميلة .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيكِ......
لكِ خالص التقدير والاحترام .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الف مبروك يا ليله عشق 
على العضويه المثاليه انتى 
تستاهلى كل خير 
الى الامام دائما وبالتوفيق يارب 
تحياتى

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
> الف مبروك يا ليله عشق 
> على العضويه المثاليه انتى 
> تستاهلى كل خير 
> الى الامام دائما وبالتوفيق يارب 
> تحياتى


*الأخت الغالية totatoty

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .......
الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*[frame="6 80"]**************




********************[/frame]*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *[frame="6 80"]**************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ********************[/frame]*


*الوالدة الغالية ماما زوزو

الشكر لكِ علي جميل وجودك وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## بنت شهريار

اختى الغاليه

ليله عشق

ارق تحياتى وتقديرى اليكى 
تستحقيه وعن جدارة
فانتى مثاليه دائما
وجميل انت تكونى مثاليه بيننا ايضا
الف مبروك
ارق تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اختى الغاليه
> 
> ليله عشق
> 
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى اليكى 
> تستحقيه وعن جدارة
> فانتى مثاليه دائما
> وجميل انت تكونى مثاليه بيننا ايضا
> الف مبروك
> ارق تحياتى وتقديرى


*
الأخت الغالية بنت شهريار 

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ....
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

مبارك ليكى يا ليلة عشق 
تستحقيها بكل تقدير

----------


## ليلة عشق

> مبارك ليكى يا ليلة عشق 
> تستحقيها بكل تقدير


*الأخ الفاضل عادل الشرقاوى

الشكر لك علي جميل وجودك وتهنئتك الراقية .....
أسعدك الله وبارك فيك .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Egypt lover

ألف مبروووووووووك ليكي يا ليلة عشق ...........

وفعلا إستحقتيها عن جدارة 

أنا آسفة اتأخرت في الرد بس صدقيني 
انا كنت غايبة عن المنتدى لفترة ولسة شايفة الموضوع 

ألف مبروك ليكي مرة تانية .........

أختك

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ألف مبروووووووووك ليكي يا ليلة عشق ...........
> 
> وفعلا إستحقتيها عن جدارة 
> 
> أنا آسفة اتأخرت في الرد بس صدقيني 
> انا كنت غايبة عن المنتدى لفترة ولسة شايفة الموضوع 
> 
> ألف مبروك ليكي مرة تانية .........
> 
> أختك


*الأخت الفاضلة Egypt lover

الشكر لكِ غاليتي علي تهنئتك الكريمة الرقيقة وشعورك الجميل .....
أسعدك الله عزيزتي وبارك فيكِ ....
وحمد الله علي سلامتك نورتي المكان بطلتك الرائعة ......
لك خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------

